# Is this silicone aquarium-safe?



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

I was just wondering if any of the more DIY knowledgeable people know if this silicone is safe. My dad saw it and it was cheap and I needed more for my DIY fish breeder box. the last silicone I had said aquarium safe... but this was does not. Not sure if that means it isn't or they just didn't mention it... Attached is a pic.


----------



## WisFish (Dec 16, 2008)

If it's 100% silicone I'm sure it's fine. Just make sure it dries for at least 3 days before coming in contact with water.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I would call them.
I'm sure there's a phone number somewhere on the back.


All the ones I've had either said "Aquarium Safe" or "Not for use in aquariums"

Odd that yours doesn't say either.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

It says "For Chemical emergensies only: US & Canada 800 424 9300
Internation & Washington DC : 703 527 3887
Other Information 909 987 0550"

Whenever I call places though I either can't understand the people or they don't know anymore than me. (and i don't like call in general so im just making excuses I guess but it's true...) D: I'll call them as a last resort if I gotta...

I'll research it online I guess... unless someone knows for sure if this is ok.  Maybe it says on the back of the tube... I don't wanna open it though if it's not useable... :X But I might anyways. It was only a $ lol.

Actually I just opened it... says same thing on the back...

If anyone else has any idea please lemme know.

I'm going to research it... it's really hard to find specific products and specific info online though. :/


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't have any info on this particular product, but I would caution you that any silicone that is not safe for aquaria is a potential risk. Silicones frequently secrete chemicals when wet. Many times I have read on forums and elsewhere never to use common bathtub silicone or weatherstripping silicone for inside the aquarium as it will poison fish.

This particular one may or may not; I wouldn't risk it myself, even if they told me it was "OK". I've heard horror stories about manufacturers advocating the safeness of this or that product when they didn't know--are you prepared to trust your fishes' life on what some stranger who is trying to sell a product tells you? I wouldn't.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Hmmm, are you saying the ones with aquarium safe on it might not be?

My dad offered to buy another one when we go to walmart (one that says aquarium safe on it) so I guess I'll get a different one. Didn't wanna make him waste the money if not needed.  But I'd rather all my fish live....


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Austin said:


> Hmmm, are you saying the ones with aquarium safe on it might not be?
> 
> My dad offered to buy another one when we go to walmart (one that says aquarium safe on it) so I guess I'll get a different one. Didn't wanna make him waste the money if not needed.  But I'd rather all my fish live....


 
I think he was saying don't trust what they say if you call them...

If it says it on the package it's probably ok


----------



## Tomsk (Mar 4, 2010)

I was just reading the warning at the bottom of the label about avoiding contact with skin etc,that doesnt sound to good  unless its the safe with aquarium silcone too and its just nasty before it sets.


Tomsk


----------



## AaronCombs (Feb 26, 2010)

*Short Message:* Use it, just wash the aquarium out afterwards.

*Long note:*
The silicone I used on my aquariums I made was similar to the one you are using, and stated the exact same message you just wrote out.

As well it was almost the exact same grade of silicone.

Silicone, when it comes into contact with skin and all that will cover the pores up. Which is bad for humans.

Anyways you can use it, just make sure you wash the aquarium really good when your done to be safe. I used a vinegar bath, followed by 2-3 water baths. 

My betta's have been fine since and love there new habitats. 

Oh yeah and make sure any previous silicone on the aquarium you are using is removed before the new one is applied.


----------



## kevender (Nov 27, 2011)

All clear silicone is safe,,,,there's no such thing as "aquarium safe silicone"...if its clear its safe,,,,,its a gimmick to raise the price in a tiny tube,,,,,AGAIN,,,,its about making sure there is No anti-mildew or ant- bacterial additives (they don't appear in clear silicone)but read the label to be sure...and YES,,,,waiting 72hrs is imperative,,,another good rule is till you cant smell the glue anymore.....this is something you wanna do once,,,,be patient...and good luck


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

Careful, all clear silicone is NOT necessarily aquarium safe. If a tube says "not recommended for aquarium use", then avoid it. Most tubes will have this in really small writing somewhere on the tube. I have, in my workshop, a clear "silicone" tube that contains mold inhibitors. There are many polymers added into a mix that can be called silicone, but the type of silicone used for aquaria is the one that indicates "aquarium safe" on the tube and typically has some warning about acetic acid fumes given off during curing.


----------



## kevender (Nov 27, 2011)

DKRST said:


> Careful, all clear silicone is NOT necessarily aquarium safe. If a tube says "not recommended for aquarium use", then avoid it. Most tubes will have this in really small writing somewhere on the tube. I have, in my workshop, a clear "silicone" tube that contains mold inhibitors. There are many polymers added into a mix that can be called silicone, but the type of silicone used for aquaria is the one that indicates "aquarium safe" on the tube and typically has some warning about acetic acid fumes given off during curing.


 
I stand corrected,,,,,thankyou for pointing out my over assurance...you are most correct


----------



## kevender (Nov 27, 2011)

my information was incorrect,,,all clear silicone is not safe,,,read label,,,some infact contains anti- bacterials


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

Unless it specifically says 'Aquarium Safe' OR is GE 100% Clear Silicone I (or II), I wouldn't use it.


----------



## kevender (Nov 27, 2011)

AbbeysDad said:


> Unless it specifically says 'Aquarium Safe' OR is GE 100% Clear Silicone I (or II), I wouldn't use it.


 
agreed


----------

